# Goods to follow list...



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there,
My husband and I 'landed' in Vancouver at the weekend to activate our PR visas (far more straightforward then we both imagined- Thank God) but the immigration officer did not want our lists of goods accompanying us nor the goods to follow forms we had spent a good two weeks compiling. Does anyone know why this is? The only reason we can think of is that we are on a 3 wk trip this time rather than our one way trip???? (will be returning once employment is sorted). Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

*Will let you know*

I will let you know, we land on Tuesday for a short trip to activate the visas like you. I too have been stressing out about the goods to follow list and cant even find a version I can type so am writing it out as we speak. There seems to be a great variety on the immigration officers but I hope we have a smooth trip like yourself. Well done on getting there as well


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank-you I look forward to hearing your experience. Ours were all handwritten also! We were about 3rd in the queue after arriving at Vancouver airport last weekend and were all stamped up within 45mins of getting off the plane. Depending on what happens with you I may just have to E-mail them directly to see what I need to do now in relation to the lists! Good Luck


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there,

Just wanted to chime in here with a source of fillable b4 forms that I found very useful when we landed a couple months back. These are in power point format rather than pdf but the nice thing is you can download the form and fill it out over time and save it whereas with the pdf forms found on the Gov. sites are un-saveable (at least with adobe reader, not sure if you have the full acrobat) and you have to do the whole list at one go and print it. These forms are a slightly older version than now used but I had no problem at the border.

the forms are found in this thread. (I can't remember but perhaps the first link didn't work and there's another one later in the thread?)

I'm guessing that the Border officials in your case just were too lazy to transcribe your handwritten list onto a B4. If it were me I'd insist (politely!) on getting the b4 form done upon landing. According to the rules I've read, anything not on the b4 that they stamp on landing will not be admitted without paying duty. There must be a way around this if the official just didn't fill out the form, but I'd imagine it will involve a bit of mental hardship!

Good luck!


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

This is what I am getting concerned about, I had read all the guidelines, all the relevant posts in this forum, completed all the correct forms (photocopied in triplicate), even showed her the typed front sheet (she wouldn't of known that the additional pages that followed were handwritten) but she said she didn't need them! Very frustrating!!


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you called Border Services to ask about this? I've found them pretty helpful (and easily available!) when I had questions.

Here's a link:

Border Information Service (BIS)


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Snodge said:


> Have you called Border Services to ask about this? I've found them pretty helpful (and easily available!) when I had questions.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> Border Information Service (BIS)


Spoke to the border service this morning and they said it was a common problem landing at Vancouver and unless rectified we would have problems later down the line with customs. We are now off to see customs at our local airport (Cranbrook) on monday to get the forms stamped up-Thanks for the link.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

*drat*

we had a long wait at Vancouver airport as several planes of immigrants had arrived at the same time so didn't push it when our IM officer appeared uninterested in the existence of a goods to follow list. The officer next to ours appeared surprised when people had one. They didn't ask to look at ours so we didnt get it stamped as it was handwritten and many values were missing as we had no idea how much things were worth in Canadian dollars. We are now back in the UK planning to move in June next year so I suppose this is something we will need the help of the removal firm with. What issues further down the line were mentioned, our list is only two pages long and has some computer equipment, furniture clothes and musical instruments on it - no antiques or anything worth a fortune.


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I am currently sat at Calgary airport with no B4 forms signed up!! I did go to Cranbrook as was suggested by the border services help line. No that person retired a few months ago and customs only appear now and again at that particular airport.

It was suggested i drove to the nearest US border point but I decided to wait a couple of days and get everything sorted at Calgary airport when returning back to the UK. Surprisingly?? Customs were *really* unhelpful and told me nothing he could do i'd have to return to vancouver where i landed to get the forms signed. Unfortunately , I started to get a little frustrated and told him I didn't believe him as that would be madness (I would be living 3hrs drive from Calgary). Had to let my husband take over at that point where he spoke to the supervisor who told us to just present the forms next time we came out (and yes you can do this at Calgary) arghhhhhh


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Could be as it's a 3 week trip*

When I landed on 28th April in Calgary the customs agents wanted to see my comprehensive list (he was please it was itemized and have seen ones with alot of less detail - pays to ensure it's comprehensive). Also the agent wanted to count all canadian dollar denomination monetary items (cash and travellers checks) but was not interested in UK Pounds or US dollars. 

The actual process of landing was really quick, probably under 30 mins. I was sent to a separate desk and then it was the goods to declare and again I was first in line. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Shankar5 (Sep 12, 2014)

DavidHudson said:


> we had a long wait at Vancouver airport as several planes of immigrants had arrived at the same time so didn't push it when our IM officer appeared uninterested in the existence of a goods to follow list. The officer next to ours appeared surprised when people had one. They didn't ask to look at ours so we didnt get it stamped as it was handwritten and many values were missing as we had no idea how much things were worth in Canadian dollars. We are now back in the UK planning to move in June next year so I suppose this is something we will need the help of the removal firm with. What issues further down the line were mentioned, our list is only two pages long and has some computer equipment, furniture clothes and musical instruments on it - no antiques or anything worth a fortune.


Hi,

I was just going through this thread. Did they accept your list when you landed the second time around in June? Many thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## dheeraj_gupta (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All, I read about the B4 forms which I am not aware of. Could you please educate me with the prerequiste forms and the list of goods that we should not carry with us. Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dheeraj_gupta said:


> Hi All, I read about the B4 forms which I am not aware of. Could you please educate me with the prerequiste forms and the list of goods that we should not carry with us. Thanks



Try checking the government's website to see what it says.


----------

